

An Addict With Friends - kp02
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/nyregion/an-addict-with-friends.html

======
kf5jak
tl:dr People who have never been addicted to anything and don't take the time
to talk to addict to find out what is really going on are ignorant.

It's sad when people are witch hunted like this. Not taking the time to see
what is really going on. Being ignorant and only focusing on one thing. My
fiance is a recovering addict who happens to be on Suboxone. As controversial
as it is, it still helps tremendously. Anyone who actually takes the time to
talk to people like this will find themselves wrapped up in a very complex and
interesting story. There are some who do heavy drugs and end up ruining their
lives or worse, dying. However, there are a few who use, and have it
completely under control. Based solely on this article, one can see that this
man, Mr. Aaron, had/has his addiction under control and only wants to be left
alone to handle it himself. But when it comes to addicts, most look down on
them and see them as scum. Many believe addiction is a disease, and if that is
the case, one wouldn't look down on someone with Aspergers. They would help.

~~~
DanBC
> Many believe addiction is a disease, and if that is the case, one wouldn't
> look down on someone with Aspergers. They would help.

Sadly, people still stigmatise and discriminate against people with mental
health problems and with learning disabilities. People with learning
disabilities often die younger than they need to (even after adjusting for the
health difficultites caused by the LD) because of poor quality of care.

I agree with everything you say though. People are often horribly judgemental
toward people with addictions.

------
subpixel
This doesn't strike me as HN relevant, much less front page worthy. Am I nuts?

~~~
corin_
Personally I found it interesting and thought-provoking, which is what I want
from HN content. If I'd read the article outside HN it probably wouldn't have
occurred to me to submit it here, but I'm happy that somebody did.

edit: Since nobody else has, might as well pull out the usual response to this
sort of comment too - here's from the HN guidelines: _" On-Topic: Anything
that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than hacking and
startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything
that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_ So really the question is did
you not find it interesting?

